# Letzte Zahlungsaufforderung



## Unregistriert (5 Oktober 2006)

Folgendes Schreiben bekommen:



> Letzte Zahlungsaufforderung vor Vollstreckung
> 
> 27.09.2006
> Telix AG 80339 München Landsberger Strasse 110
> ...


  ( habe den Brief erst am 05.10.2006 erhalten, angeblich am 27.09.06 abgeschickt )





> Nach Ablauf der Frist wird unverzüglich das Zwangsvollstreckungsverfahren eingeleitet, wodurch weitere Kosten entstehen. Zahlen Sie ausschliesslich mit dem beigefügten Überweisungsträger.



Es handelt sich um die Inkassofirma ORKAS Mainz

Hatte niemals Post von der TELIX AG oder der Inkassofirma bekommen

Was tun ? Hat jemand ähnliche Probleme ?  Widerspruch wurde eingelegt.

Brauche Erfahrungsaustausch..........  DANKE


----------



## Der Jurist (5 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Letzte Zahlungsaufforderung*

Die reden von "rechtskräftiger Forderung" und "Vollstreckungsbescheid", falls dies zutrifft, 
bleibt nur Zahlemann und Söhne.


----------



## jupp11 (5 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Letzte Zahlungsaufforderung*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Hatte niemals Post von der TELIX AG oder der Inkassofirma bekommen





Der Jurist schrieb:


> Die reden von "rechtskräftiger Forderung" und "Vollstreckungsbescheid", falls dies zutrifft, bleibt nur Zahlemann und Söhne.


ohne Post vorher bekommen zu haben in Form von gerichtlichem Mahnbescheid? 

http://www.ratgeberrecht.de/sendung/beitrag/rs2001021105.html
http://www.frankfurt-main.ihk.de/recht/themen/verfahrensrecht/gerichtliche_mahnung/
http://www.mahnung-online.de/Mahnablauf/ablaufVB.htm

Frage an den Juristen: In welcher Form wird der Mahnbescheid zugestellt? Schlicht per Brief oder per Zustellungsurkunde? Wie wird sichergestellt, dass der Mahnbescheid zugestellt ist? 
https://www.berlin.de/sen/justiz/gerichte/ag/mahnverfahren_ablauf.html


> 4. Die Zustellung des Mahn-/ oder Vollstreckungsbescheids
> § 693 ZPO (Zustellung des Mahnbescheids)
> 
> (1) Der Mahnbescheid wird dem Antragsgegner zugestellt.
> (2) Die Geschäftsstelle setzt den Antragsteller von der Zustellung des Mahnbescheids in Kenntnis.


http://www.sadaba.de/GSBM_Zust_RG_14_4554_B_Art_1.html


> Zu § 693 ZPO (Nr.9)
> 
> Die Wirkung einer Zustellung tritt mit Eingang des Antrags oder der Erklärung ein, wenn die Zustellung demnächst erfolgt (vgl § 167 ZPO-E). Das gilt auch für die Wirkung der Zustellung eines Mahnbescheids. Der bisherige Absatz 2 der Vorschrift kann entfallen.
> 
> §§§



Als Laie sagt mir das nichts.  (hab sowas auch noch nie in natura erlebt)


----------



## Der Jurist (5 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Letzte Zahlungsaufforderung*

Gute Übersicht zur Zustellung

Ohne förmliche Zustellung geht nichts. Juristen Merksatz: Titel, Klausel Zustellung.

Sollte dennoch ein Titel angeblich vorliegen, gibt es nur einen Rat: ab zum Rechtsanwalt.
Es soll ja schon vorgekommen sein, dass aus Titeln gegen irgend einen Dritten vollstreckt werden sollte. Irren ist auch in diesem Geschäft menschlich.


----------



## 118xx (5 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Letzte Zahlungsaufforderung*

Du solltest -wie Jurist schon sagt- schnellstens zum Anwalt. Da ist irgendwas schiefgegangen. Telix gehört zu den Telefongesellschaften die häufiger Forderungen gerichtlich geltend machen. 
Auffällig ist, dass eine Zahlung in 2002 von Dir gebucht wurde, kurz vor Erlass des Vollstreckungsbescheides. Ausserdem müsste nach der Aufstellung der Gerichtsvollzieher 7/2005 schon mal versucht haben bei Dir zu vollstrecken. 
Du hast nicht zufällig einen "Allerweltsnamen" wie Peter Schmitz,Heinz Müller,Thomas Meier aus Köln o.ä.?


----------



## Manfred (8 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Letzte Zahlungsaufforderung*

Aufgeführt wird ein Vollstreckungsbescheid des AG Coburg  (07.11.2002) und die Kosten für den Gerichtsvollzieher (21.07.2005).

Du musst doch wissen, ob du solch einen Bescheid bekommen hat. Außerdem hättest du es bestimmt mitbekommen, wenn bei dir der GVZ aufgekreuzt wäre.

Wieso letzte Aufforderung, wenn sie doch durch den GVZ bequem vollstrecken lassen könnten?

Ich hab solche Dinge auch schon erlebt. Leute werden eingeschüchert, um an deren Geld zu kommen. Wer darauf reinfällt ist der Dumme.

Zur Vollstreckung muss ein vollstreckbarer Titel vorliegen. Läge er vor, wäre doch schon lange vollstreckt. Aber letztendlich kannst nur du wissen, ob du nicht doch jemandem was schuldest und das verdrängt hast. Wenn ja, solltest du die Sache klären. Wenn nein, brauchst du darauf nicht reagieren.


----------

